# 04-05 Heat Preseason, Regular Season & Playoff Schedule (Archived Game Threads)



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

October 10 Miami at Houston 7:30 PM (LOSS)
October 15 Orlando at Miami 8:00PM (WIN) 
October 16 Detroit at Miami 7:30 PM (WIN)
October 18 Atlanta at Miami 7:30 PM (WIN)
October 22 Miami at Atlanta 8:00 PM (WIN)
October 26 Miami at Charlotte 11:00 AM(LOSS) 
October 27 Miami at Orlando 7:00 PM (LOSS)











November *(10-6)* Opponent Time* Local TV National TV 
3 Wed @ New Jersey 8:00 pm Sunshine ESPN (WIN) 
4 Thu Cleveland 8:00 pm -- TNT (WIN) 
 6 Sat @ Washington 7:00 pm Sunshine -- (WIN) 
9 Tue Washington 7:30 pm Sunshine -- (WIN) 
11 Thu Dallas 8:00 pm -- TNT (LOSS) 
12 Fri @ San Antonio 8:00 pm Sunshine ESPN (LOSS)
14 Sun Milwaukee 6:00 pm Sunshine -- (WIN)
16 Tue @ Minnesota 8:00 pm Sunshine NBATV (LOSS) 
17 Wed @ Milwaukee 9:00 pm Sunshine ESPN (WIN) 
19 Fri Utah 7:30 pm Sunshine -- (WIN) 
21 Sun Philadelphia 6:00 pm Sunshine --(WIN) 
23 Tue Portland 7:30 pm Sunshine -- (LOSS)
24 Wed @ Atlanta 7:30 pm Sunshine -- (WIN)
26 Fri @ Detroit 8:00 pm Sunshine ESPN (LOSS) 
28 Sun Boston 6:00 pm Sunshine -- (WIN) 
30 Tue Toronto 7:30 pm Sunshine -- (LOSS) 










December *(14-1)* Opponent Time* Local TV National TV 
3 Fri @ Chicago 8:30 pm Sunshine -- (WIN) 
4 Sat @ Denver 9:00 pm Sunshine NBATV (LOSS) 
6 Mon @ Utah 9:00 pm Sunshine -- (WIN) 
8 Wed @ Milwaukee 8:00 pm Sunshine -- (WIN) 
10 Fri Memphis 7:30 pm Sunshine -- (WIN)
12 Sun @ Toronto 1:00 pm Sunshine -- (WIN) 
13 Mon Washington 7:30 pm Sunshine -- (WIN)
15 Wed @ Washington 7:00 pm Sunshine --(WIN) 
17 Fri Denver 8:00 pm Sunshine ESPN (WIN) 
19 Sun Orlando 6:00 pm Sunshine NBATV (WIN)
21 Tue Boston 7:30 pm Sunshine -- (WIN) 
23 Thu @ Sacramento 10:30 pm Sunshine TNT (WIN) 
25 Sat @ L.A. Lakers 3:00 pm -- ABC (WIN)
27 Mon Atlanta 7:30 pm Sunshine -- (WIN) 
30 Thu @ Detroit 8:00 pm Sunshine TNT (WIN)










January *9-6* Opponent Time* Local TV National TV 
1 Sat Charlotte 7:30 pm Sunshine -- (WIN) 
3 Mon Seattle 7:30 pm Sunshine -- (LOSS) 
5 Wed New York 7:30 pm Sunshine -- (WIN) 
7 Fri @ Portland 10:00 pm Sunshine -- (WIN) 
9 Sun @ Seattle 8:00 pm Sunshine NBATV (LOSS) 
11 Tue @ Phoenix 9:00 pm Sunshine -- (LOSS) 
12 Wed @ Golden State 10:30 pm Sunshine -- (WIN) 
14 Fri @ L.A. Clippers 10:30 pm Sunshine -- (LOSS) 
19 Wed Atlanta 7:30 pm Sunshine -- (WIN) 
21 Fri Indiana 8:00 pm Sunshine ESPN (LOSS)
23 Sun New Orleans 6:00 pm Sunshine NBATV (WIN) 
24 Mon @Philadelphia 7:30 pm Sunshine -- (LOSS)
26 Wed @ Toronto 7:00 pm Sunshine -- (WIN) 
28 Fri @ Atlanta 7:30 pm Sunshine -- (WIN) 
30 Sun Houston 1:00 pm -- ABC (WIN) 








February *(9-3)* Opponent Time* Local TV National TV 
1 Tue @ Dallas 8:30 pm Sunshine NBATV (LOSS) 
3 Thu Cleveland 8:00 pm -- TNT (WIN) 
5 Sat Chicago 7:30 pm Sunshine -- (WIN) 
7 Mon Golden State 7:30 pm Sunshine -- (WIN) 
9 Wed @ New York 7:30 pm Sunshine NBATV (WIN) 
11 Fri @ Charlotte 7:00 pm Sunshine -- (WIN) 
13 Sun San Antonio 1:00 pm -- ABC (WIN)
16 Wed L.A. Clippers 7:30 pm Sunshine -- (WIN) 
22 Tue @ Chicago 8:30 pm Sunshine -- (LOSS) 
23 Wed @ Indiana 7:00 pm Sunshine -- (LOSS)
26 Sat Orlando 1:00 pm Sunshine -- (WIN) 
27 Sun @ Orlando 7:30 pm -- ESPN (WIN)








March *(13-3)* Opponent Time* Local TV National TV 
3 Thu @ New Jersey 7:30 pm Sunshine -- (WIN) 
4 Fri Sacramento 8:00 pm Sunshine ESPN (WIN) 
6 Sun @ Cleveland 7:30 pm Sunshine ESPN (WIN) 
7 Mon Philadelphia 7:30 pm Sunshine NBATV (WIN)  
10 Thu Minnesota 7:00 pm -- TNT (WIN)  
12 Sat New Jersey 1:00 pm Sunshine -- (WIN) 
14 Mon Milwaukee 7:30 pm Sunshine NBATV (WIN) 
15 Tue @ New York 7:30 pm Sunshine -- (WIN) 
17 Thu L.A. Lakers 8:00 pm -- TNT (WIN) 
19 Sat New York 7:30 pm Sunshine -- (WIN) 
22 Tue @ Houston 9:30 pm -- TNT (LOSS)
25 Fri Phoenix 8:00 pm Sunshine ESPN (WIN) 
26 Sat @ Charlotte 7:00 pm Sunshine -- (LOSS)  
29 Tue Toronto 7:30 pm Sunshine -- (WIN) 
31 Thu @ Indiana 8:00 pm Sunshine TNT(LOSS) 









April *5-4* Opponent Time* Local TV National TV 
2 Sat @ New Orleans 8:00 pm Sunshine -- (WIN) 
5 Tue Chicago 7:30 pm Sunshine -- (WIN) 
8 Fri @ Memphis 8:00 pm Sunshine -- (LOSS) 
10 Sun Detroit 1:00 pm -- ABC (LOSS)  
14 Thu @ Philadelphia 7:00 pm Sunshine -- (LOSS)  
15 Fri @ Boston 7:30 pm Sunshine -- (LOSS) 
17 Sun Indiana 1:00 pm -- ABC (WIN)  
19 Tue Charlotte 7:30 pm Sunshine -- (WIN) 
20 Wed @ Orlando 7:00 pm Sunshine (WIN)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Heat Preseason, Regular Season & Playoff Schedule (Archived Game Threads)*










*Eastern Conference -- Round 1 -- vs. New Jersey Nets*
Game 1 - Sun April 24 Nets at Miami 3:00PM ABC(WIN) 
Game 2 - Tue April 26 Nets at Miami 8:00PM TNT/TSN (WIN)
Game 3 - Thu April 28 Miami at Nets 7:00PM TNT/TSN (WIN) 
Game 4 - Sun May 1 Miami at Nets 3:30PM ABC (WIN)










*Eastern Conference -- Round 2 -- vs. Washington*
Game 1 - Sun May 8 Wizards @ Heat 3:30PM ABC (WIN)
Game 2 - Tue May 10 Wizards @ Heat 7:00PM TNT (WIN) 
Game 3 - Thu May 12 Heat @ Wizards 8:00PM ESPN (WIN)
Game 4 - Sat May 14 Heat @ Wizards 8:00PM ABC (WIN) 










*Eastern Conference Finals -- vs. Detroit*
Game 1 - Mon May 23 Pistons @ Heat 8:00PM TNT (LOSS)
Game 1 - Wed May 25 Pistons @ Heat 8:00PM TNT (WIN)
Game 3 - Sun May 29 Heat @ Pistons 8:00PM TNT (WIN)
Game 4 - Tue May 31 Heat @ Pistons 8:00PM TNT (LOSS)
Game 5 - Thu Jun 2 Pistons @ Heat 8:00PM TNT (WIN)
Game 6 - Sat Jun 4 Heat @ Pistons 8:00PM TNT (LOSS)
Game 7 - Mon Jun 6 Pistons @ Heat 8:00PM TNT (WIN*)










*If we were healthy


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Heat Preseason, Regular Season & Playoff Schedule (Archived Game Threads)*

How did the Heat win in seven?


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Heat Preseason, Regular Season & Playoff Schedule (Archived Game Threads)*

Man, December was such a fun month for a Heat fan, the 14-game winning streak was great. I remember going to the game @ Washington and cheering loudly at the end knowing the streak was at seven. Little did I know it would double!


----------

